# Kid Chocolate's Mock Draft



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

```
Pick #	Team			Player			Position	School/Country
1	Portland Trail Blazers	Gred Oden		C		Ohio State
2	Seattle Sonics		Kevin Durant		SF		Texas
3	Atlanta Hawks		Al Horford		PF		Florida
4	Memphis Grizzlies	Mike Conley, Jr	.	PG		Ohio State
5	Boston Celtics		Yi Jianlian		PF		China
6	Milwaukee Bucks		Jeff Green		SF/PF		Georgetown
7	Minnesota Timberwolves	Spencer Hawes		C		Washington
8	Charlotte Bobcats	Corey Brewer		SF		Florida
9	Chicago Bulls		Joakim Noah		PF/C		Florida
10	Sacramento Kings	Brandan Wright		PF		North Carolina
11	Atlanta Hawks		Acie Law IV		PG		Texas A&M
12	Phladelphia 76ers	Al Thornton		SF		Florida State
13	New Orleans Hornets	Nick Young		SG/SF		USC
14	Los Angeles Clippers	Javaris Crittenton	PG		Georgia Tech
15	Detroit Pistons		Rodney Stuckey		SG		Eastern Washington
16	Washington Wizards	Jason Smith		PF/C		Colorado State
17	New Jersey Nets		Julian Wright		SF/PF		Kansas
18	Golden State Warriors	Thaddeus Young		SF		Georgia Tech
19	Los Angeles Lakers	Josh McRoberts		PF		Duke
20	Miami Heat		Gabe Pruitt		PG/SG		USC
21	Philadelphia 76ers	Rudy Fernandzez		SG		Spain
22	Charlotte Bobcats	Morris Almond		SG		Rice
23	New York Knicks		Daequan Cook		SG		Ohio State
24	Phoenix Suns		Tiago Splitter		PF		Brazil
25	Utah Jazz		Derrick Byars		SG/SF		Vanderbilt
26	Houston Rockets		Glen Davis		PF		LSU
27	Detroit Pistons		Sean Williams		PF/C		Boston College
28	San Antonio Spurs	Petteri Koponen		PG		Finland
29	Phoenix Suns		Marco Belinelli		SG		Italy
30	Philadelphia 76ers	Taurean Green		PG		Florida
```


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Kid Chocolate's Mock Draft (Criticism/Comments welcome)*

Looks like a well thought out mock. I could possibly see Jeff Green higher, and Noah a bit lower. All in all though it's one of the better mocks I've seen posted.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Kid Chocolate's Mock Draft (Criticism/Comments welcome)*

I made it right after the lottery was established and try to keep it updated as closely as I can, I'm constantly changing it, so I would hope it to be fairly accurate. I just love the draft, gotta stay informed! I feel like Noah could go a bit lower also, need to think on that for a little.


----------



## Fac1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Good mock. I'd put Green in the top 10, but otherwise I like it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thornton will be selected before 17

Also I am not too sure about the Celts, Bucks and Bobcats picks.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll be extatic if the Nets get to choose between Thornton and Nick Young.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Thornton will be selected before 17



There always seems to be one guy who surprisingly drops, and this year I feel like it could be Thornton. Supposedly he showed up a little out of shape at a workout, maybe another team is unimpressed, has a bad workout, and drops a couple spots...


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

thinking about Green moving up a little, too, who do you think should drop, and who would take Green higher?


----------



## dsnyder (Jun 11, 2007)

i don't see Yi Jianlian making it out of the top 5...especially with Corey Brewer in that group


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Looks okay, but I don't see Yi ever ending up in Charlotte unless the Bobcats make the pick for someone else. Doesn't seem like a Bickerstaff or Jordan kind of guy, and Charlotte doesn't seem like a city Yi likes.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Updated 6/16
Changes
- Hawes #7 to Twolves
- Noah #8 to Bobcats
- Yi #9 to Bulls
- JGreen & JWright flipped #10 & #12
- GDavis #26 to Rockets


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

dsnyder said:


> i don't see Yi Jianlian making it out of the top 5...especially with Corey Brewer in that group


Yi is somewhat of an enigma. Some teams are enthralled with his abilities others wouldn't touch him. He'll be easy to market though, and certainly be worth his rookie contract in jersey and team merchandise sales.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

I've made a few adjustments myself, I will post in a little bit.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Updated 6/21
Changes
-Switched TYoung & NYoung #13 & #18
-Switched BWright & AHorford #3 & #4


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Alright, I assume you've done at least as much homework as I have so far and possibly more, so I have a few questions.

1) It seems like the Brandan Wright at #3 is more wishful thinking than anything else. It is becoming more and more likely they take Horford and I haven't read anything disputing that. I personally think Wright is the 3rd best player in the draft, but Horford seems like a lock to the Hawks. I know Memphis wants him a ton and this is convenient, but I don't know. Reason?

2) I'm curious about Julian Wright at #12 to the Sixers. On the DX podcast they mentioned that a team like Philly with Miller, Iguodala, and a few other non-shooters, Julian Wright just doesn't seem like a logical pick. Billy Knight isn't logical, but Thornton seems like the smarter pick here. That writeup of the wing workout in Minnesota is more evidence of Thornton creeping up ahead of the others. So why Wright there?

3) I'm with you on Acie to the Clips, but with Livingston and Cassell I'm thinking they might wait until next year to grab a PG and take someone like Green/Thornton/Thad Young/Julian Wright here. I'm about 50/50 on this one, can't decide. What was your thought process?

4) Why Jason Smith to the Wizards? He has to go somewhere, so why Washington?

5) McRoberts to LA Lakers is really picking up some steam. Thoughts on this?

6) I don't know about Aaron Gray in the first round. Why Utah when they seem to be going more up tempo and face up style Center with Okur, and away from a big plodding Ostertag clone?

7) Did you miss the Nick Fazekas to Houston rumor? I think he's awful, but this is starting to get some real ink.

8) Detroit seems confident about signing Grant Hill and they are seriously thin and old in the post, why do you have them taking a wing at the end of the first?

No other curiosities from me, and I'm looking more for compelling justification here than anything else to help me evaluate the draft going forward. You seem to be pretty lockstep with me on all but 8 points.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> 1) It seems like the Brandan Wright at #3 is more wishful thinking than anything else. It is becoming more and more likely they take Horford and I haven't read anything disputing that. I personally think Wright is the 3rd best player in the draft, but Horford seems like a lock to the Hawks. I know Memphis wants him a ton and this is convenient, but I don't know. Reason?


I'm actually about to switch them two. I think Horford is the better of the 2 prospects, but it's always tough to gauge what Billy King does, but for now it IS looking like Horford @ #3.



Nimreitz said:


> 2) I'm curious about Julian Wright at #12 to the Sixers. On the DX podcast they mentioned that a team like Philly with Miller, Iguodala, and a few other non-shooters, Julian Wright just doesn't seem like a logical pick. Billy Knight isn't logical, but Thornton seems like the smarter pick here. That writeup of the wing workout in Minnesota is more evidence of Thornton creeping up ahead of the others. So why Wright there?


I was just listening to the podcast also, and it does make a ton of sense to not draft Wright, but like you said, Billy Knight is still in charge, so who the hell knows what the 76ers will do. I just have a feeling Thornton will slip and the 76ers will go with Wright, based on Knight's wackiness. From everything I've seen, that TWolves workout was the only real workout where Thornton shined, where he had other bad workouts and some teams even said he's out of shape. Someone falls every year, and this year I just happen to think it's Thornton. It might be because teams always hold potential in such high regards and Thornton is one of the older players @ 23.



Nimreitz said:


> 3) I'm with you on Acie to the Clips, but with Livingston and Cassell I'm thinking they might wait until next year to grab a PG and take someone like Green/Thornton/Thad Young/Julian Wright here. I'm about 50/50 on this one, can't decide. What was your thought process?


Cassell isn't getting any younger, and who knows if Livingston will be able to play at a high level again. I would think PG would be an immediate concern, and Acie Law can come right in and help them immediately. 



Nimreitz said:


> 4) Why Jason Smith to the Wizards? He has to go somewhere, so why Washington?


A big man is a pressing need for the Wizards, and he could play some Center for them, since Haywood is leaving. They would have a sweet shooting front-court tandem in Smith and Pecherov for the future.



Nimreitz said:


> 5) McRoberts to LA Lakers is really picking up some steam. Thoughts on this?


I think McRoberts would be a great fit in the triangle. His passing skills would really shine, and not to mention he's been working out in LA this whole time, which is very convenient.



Nimreitz said:


> 6) I don't know about Aaron Gray in the first round. Why Utah when they seem to be going more up tempo and face up style Center with Okur, and away from a big plodding Ostertag clone?


This is another pick I can't figure out. Perhaps they take a chance with Sean Williams here? It seems that their most pressing needs are a 3 who can shoot and a shot blocking center, but I doubt they will find one at this point in the draft who would be useful to them, seeing as the way Sloan glues rookies to the bench (Brewer?). One of my friends is a big Utah Jazz fan and when I asked him about this he said he'd prefer they take a big center, and wouldn't mind Aaron Gray. Aaron Gray also fits the big white guy in Utah mold, not that it should mean anything. He should be an immediate improvement over Jarron Collins and Rafael Araujo off the bench, though.



Nimreitz said:


> 7) Did you miss the Nick Fazekas to Houston rumor? I think he's awful, but this is starting to get some real ink.


I've heard this, and also that they are very high on Glen Davis. To me, Davis seems like a better fit, so I'm keeping Fazekas out of this pick for now, unless this rumor keeps picking up steam. I'm personally not high on Fazekas in the first round, either, and I really don't want to put him in here until there's something seriously definite coming off of the rumors.




Nimreitz said:


> 8) Detroit seems confident about signing Grant Hill and they are seriously thin and old in the post, why do you have them taking a wing at the end of the first?


Well Free Agency is always a fickle time, and who knows what will happen with Grant Hill. Byars could immediately come in and take Delfino's role of a sweet shooting SG/SF hybrid off the bench. Byars reminds me of Josh Howard in the way that he's an SEC player of the year (whereas Howard was an ACC player of the year) who will be drafted too low, land on a good team and pay great dividends. It also depends on if they are already decided on trying to dump Sheed or not. A lot of questions to be considered with Detroit in regards to this pick, but I could also see them going big man here, but Byars would seem to have too much value to pass, and the Pistons probably wouldn't pass on such a high value player at this point. If they do decide on a big man, I don't think he would pay the dividends that Byars would for them, and at this point in the draft, you might as well draft on talent and not need.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

We get a new, diligent, well qualified Draftnik every year. Congrats on being this year's. I hope you keep up your pace through draft night. I'm starting my own 24/7 obsession for the 2007 Draft right now.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> We get a new, diligent, well qualified Draftnik every year. Congrats on being this year's. I hope you keep up your pace through draft night. I'm starting my own 24/7 obsession for the 2007 Draft right now.


Thanks, appreciate it. I barely ever ventured outside of the Nets forum, until Cpaw prodded me here. I just love the draft. It's great.

You know what sucks though, I have tickets for the Mets game on the night of the draft, so I'm not going to see it. I'm recording it and gonna watch it when I get home, and if anyone says anything about it to me, I will be EXTREMELY pissed. I'm hoping it rains here that night, so the game gets washed out and I can watch in real time. 

Also, might as well throw this in here, but since last year I've loved Fesenko after his little incident at the Bucks workout, and he's really improved his stock. I'm rooting for this guy.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

What a lame ****ing mock. A monkey could do better.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Byars reminds me of Josh Howard in the way that he's an ACC player of the year who will be drafted too low, land on a good team and pay great dividends. It also depends on if they are already decided on trying to dump Sheed or not. A lot of questions to be considered with Detroit in regards to this pick, but I could also see them going big man here, but Byars would seem to have too much value to pass, and the Pistons probably wouldn't pass on such a high value player at this point. If they do decide on a big man, I don't think he would pay the dividends that Byars would for them, and at this point in the draft, you might as well draft on talent and not need.


I dont mean to nit pick on you or anything but Byars was the "SEC" player of the year with Vanderbilt this year and to win that award over either Horf, Noah, or Brewer of Florida is saying alot in itself about how good he is. I agree that if he does fall to detroit at 27, that will definately be the steal of draft IMO as i already think he is extremely underrated as it is. Just look at how he handled florida this year in the two games they played and you will understand where im coming from. He is definately a serious player and going anywhere in the 20's would be great value for him. he does remind me alot of josh Howard as well. He's smart, strong, plays good D, and is more explosive than many give him credit for.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Power_Ballin said:


> I dont mean to nit pick on you or anything but Byars was the "SEC" player of the year with Vanderbilt this year and to win that award over either Horf, Noah, or Brewer of Florida is saying alot in itself about how good he is. I agree that if he does fall to detroit at 27, that will definately be the steal of draft IMO as i already think he is extremely underrated as it is. Just look at how he handled florida this year in the two games they played and you will understand where im coming from. He is definately a serious player and going anywhere in the 20's would be great value for him. he does remind me alot of josh Howard as well. He's smart, strong, plays good D, and is more explosive than many give him credit for.




Whoops. ACC was put in there as a Freudian slip of sorts, I'm sure people knew what I meant.  Thanks.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> What a lame ****ing mock. A monkey could do better.



hate hate hate


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Updated - Changes
-DByars 25 to Jazz
-SWilliams 27 to Pistons
-TGreen 30 to 76ers


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

6/22 Updated
Changes
-Switched ALaw IV & JCrittenton #11 & #14


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

6/24 Update
Changes
Switched MConley & BWright #4 & #6


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think Nets pick Sean Williams


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> I think Nets pick Sean Williams



It's a distinct possibility. I find Williams to be one of the tougher players to place. It'll be interesting to see where he lands.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Taurean Green isn't a first round talent. He's a guy who has to do a ton of work on ball handling, and I don't really see anything he does on a pro level. I'd be sick if the Sixers did draft him.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Taurean Green isn't a first round talent. He's a guy who has to do a ton of work on ball handling, and I don't really see anything he does on a pro level. I'd be sick if the Sixers did draft him.



I think he's a solid player, almost like a Jared Dudley type, in regards that he just knows how to play. This guy ran back to back national title teams, and showed at the pre-draft camp that he's just a great floor general, which I find to be a very underrated trait when drafting.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Sixers have Miller, Green and Williams. All can take turns at playing the point. Taurean isnt an upgrade over any of them, I agree with Coates that would be a terrible pick


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> The Sixers have Miller, Green and Williams. All can take turns at playing the point. Taurean isnt an upgrade over any of them, I agree with Coates that would be a terrible pick



Green and Williams are SG's. Green would be an immediate upgrade at the backup PG position.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Green and Williams are SG's. Green would be an immediate upgrade at the backup PG position.


Williams is a PG. He's a better scorer, and distributor than Green.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Williams is a PG. He's a better scorer, and distributor than Green.


I think that's debatable. Louis Williams is an undersized scoring 2 guard forced to play PG, a la Iverson.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kid Chocolate said:


> I think that's debatable. Louis Williams is an undersized scoring 2 guard forced to play PG, a la Iverson.


Louis Williams was drafted to play point and a much better player than Taurean


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Louis Williams was drafted to play point and a much better player than Taurean





nbadraft.net said:


> at 6'2, the NBA will make him fail as a PG before it allows him to play SG, and is no NBA PG…to be a SG, must get stronger, and maybe grow several inches, to play the NBA Point, he must vastly improve his court vision, passing, and ability to make his teammates better and run an offense


http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/louiswilliams.asp



Chad Ford said:


> he is undersized to play the two in the pros, has a terrible body and does not have the ball-handling skills to make the transition to the point. He compares himself to Allen Iverson, but I think he's in for a rude awakening if he ever makes it to training camp. He has a long way to go...He doesn't have point guard skills, meaning he's about three to four inches too short for the position.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft/d05/tracker/player?playerId=18734

And remember Billy King is the 76ers GM, so if he drafted him to play the point, I wouldn't be shocked at the stupidity of that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The problem with that IS Williams has already shown that he can be a pretty good player in the league. If anything was proven in that disappointing season the sixers had last year, its the fact that Williams can be a decent player in the league. Taurean Green on the other hand, I doubt will last in the league, that is if he makes it.

Also do you realize that Coates is a 6ers fan?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Here check this thread out

*http://www.basketballforum.com/philadelphia-76ers/352628-williams-getting-chance-shine.html*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HB said:


> Also do you realize that Coates is a 6ers fan?


So? 

BEEZ is a Sixers fan too. As if I trust his opinion


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> The problem with that IS Williams has already shown that he can be a pretty good player in the league. If anything was proven in that disappointing season the sixers had last year, its the fact that Williams can be a decent player in the league. Taurean Green on the other hand, I doubt will last in the league, that is if he makes it.


Showing how good he is by getting benched in favor of Kevin Ollie for most of the season? His 4 ppg really showed how good he was, especially not getting minutes on that crappy team (no offense to 76ers fans). I'm not arguing Taruean Green vs Louis Williams as a player, I'm arguing it as a PG. Louis Williams is not a PG, and never will be, while Taurean Green is the consummate floor general that Louis can only dream of being. Williams is definitely the better scorer, but from a pure PG stand, Williams can't touch Taurean. 



HB said:


> Also do you realize that Coates is a 6ers fan?


Is that supposed to impress me or make me respect his opinion more? I watched about 70 76ers games last year, but I guess if I'm not a 76ers fan that doesn't matter.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Showing how good he is by getting benched in favor of Kevin Ollie for most of the season? His 4 ppg really showed how good he was, especially not getting minutes on that crappy team (no offense to 76ers fans). I'm not arguing Taruean Green vs Louis Williams as a player, I'm arguing it as a PG. Louis Williams is not a PG, and never will be, while Taurean Green is the consummate floor general that Louis can only dream of being. Williams is definitely the better scorer, but from a pure PG stand, Williams can't touch Taurean.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to impress me or make me respect his opinion more? I watched about 70 76ers games last year, but I guess if I'm not a 76ers fan that doesn't matter.


You need to read the article in the link I provided you and you are vastly overrating Taurean Green. That guy is NBDL talent. Green is not going to do a better job backing up Miller than what Williams or Willie could do.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kid Chocolate said:


> Showing how good he is by getting benched in favor of Kevin Ollie for most of the season? His 4 ppg really showed how good he was, especially not getting minutes on that crappy team (no offense to 76ers fans). I'm not arguing Taruean Green vs Louis Williams as a player, I'm arguing it as a PG. Louis Williams is not a PG, and never will be, while Taurean Green is the consummate floor general that Louis can only dream of being. Williams is definitely the better scorer, but from a pure PG stand, Williams can't touch Taurean.


To close out the season Louis Williams looked pretty good, and comfortable, running the point. Louis Williams is a better PG than Taurean Green.

Maybe I watched a different Taurean Green because I don't see what makes him a better floor general than anyone. If I have a PG, I want them to be a much better ball handler than he is as well.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> You need to read the article in the link I provided you and you are vastly overrating Taurean Green. That guy is NBDL talent. Green is not going to do a better job backing up Miller than what Williams or Willie could do.


Don't even bring Willie Green into this, because he is in no way, shape, or form a PG. 2.4 assists per 40 minutes last year, 2.8 per 40 for his career. Let him run your team and see what happens.

Regardless, this is my opinion: Green is a good floor general and a much better PG than Williams will ever be. Williams may be good, but that article doesn't say anything regarding this argument. Louis may wind up a good player, but not as a PG. He is a volume shooting, undersized 2 guard.



> If he continues to work hard on his game and get strong physically he can be a great compliment to Andre Miller.


A great compliment to a pure PG. If a team lets Louis Williams run the show himself, they will be in trouble, while Taurean Green has shown he can handle aand run a team at a high level (Florida, 2 national championships). Whether this continues into the pros, only time will tell, but I'll tell you that I'd much rather have Taurean running my offense than Louis Williams.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why dont you post this idea on the Sixers board and see who they would rather have as back up point


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Why dont you post this idea on the Sixers board and see who they would rather have as back up point


What would be the point of that? Of course they are going to overrate their own player. I'm sure there are a lot of people that love Louis Williams from 6ers land, just because he is a 76er.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Why dont you post this idea on the Sixers board and see who they would rather have as back up point


That would be like posting who would you rather have: Vince Carter or player x in the Nets forum. That would turn out skewed and disastrous.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kid Chocolate said:


> What would be the point of that? Of course they are going to overrate their own player. I'm sure there are a lot of people that love Louis Williams from 6ers land, just because he is a 76er.


That board is actually one of the most critical on here. They don't mince words when it comes to players. If that truly is a position that they need an upgrade, you will get a lot of support on there.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Notice you are the only one that actually thinks Taurean can be a good NBA back up point



I guess I am just an idiot then and should conform to the opinion of the other *TWO* people that argued against me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol where did you get that from?


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Lol where did you get that from?



Your edits aren't quick enough for me.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kid Chocolate said:


> HB said:
> 
> 
> > Notice you are the only one that actually thinks Taurean can be a good NBA back up point
> ...


Taureen will be better as a rookie than Marcus Williams was. I still want to know what favors the Nets FO called in to get him in the Rookie-Sophomore game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Nik Caner Medley still playing in the league?


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Is Nik Caner Medley still playing in the league?



If the German Bundesliga is "the league".


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kid Chocolate said:


> If the German Bundesligen is "the league".


How about Anthony Roberson?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Kid Chocolate said:


> What would be the point of that? Of course they are going to overrate their own player. I'm sure there are a lot of people that love Louis Williams from 6ers land, just because he is a 76er.


You'd be surprised. The few of us regulars aren't exactly the most homeriffic bunch. A bunch of Negadelphians we can be.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

HB said:


> How about Anthony Roberson?



Ok, I'll play this game.

Is Ndubi Ebi still in the league? Ousmane Cissi? James Lang?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So HB, how many PG's are you going to name that weren't good game managers and that didn't impress at the predraft camp?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh I am done, my point is I'll be shocked if Taurean Green is playing in the NBA in two years.

I dont recall Medley being a pg though


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

dude, if the nets had to choose between thad young and thornton, i guess i wouldn't be that disappointed if they went with thornton. somehow this mock ends up nicer than the forum to forum mock.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

lukewarmplay said:


> dude, if the nets had to choose between thad young and thornton, i guess i wouldn't be that disappointed if they went with thornton. somehow this mock ends up nicer than the forum to forum mock.



I guess I'm smarter than the whole forum. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Kid Fudge, you haven't modified your mock in more than 12 hours! Is everything OK?

p.s. it still sucks.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> Kid Fudge, you haven't modified your mock in more than 12 hours! Is everything OK?
> 
> p.s. it still sucks.



I'm an over-thinker. These past few changes have only been minor ones. As more information rolls in the, closer it is to drafting time, the more changes will be to come. 

Just remember, you could do a lot worse than Death by Chocolate.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Kid Chocolate said:


> I'm an over-thinker.


****ing INTPs.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> ****ing INTPs.


I don't even remember if that was my type or it really is, but I'm most likely an I, and I'm very analytical when I get into things. The only thing I'm 110% sure of is that I'm > you.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

6/27 update, changes a plenty
Changes made
*YJianlian #5 to Celts
*JGreen #6 to Bucks
*CBrewer #8 to Bobcats (could Suns have this spot?)
*JNoah #9 to Bulls
*BWright #10 to Kings
*AThornton #12 to 76ers
*JWright #17 to Nets
*GPruitt #20 to Heat
*TSplitter #24 to Suns (will this pick even be theirs?)
*PKoponen #28 to Spurs
*MBelinelli #29 to Suns (will this pick be thiers?)


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

the Washington Post today strongly suggested that the wizards would take Julian Wright if he's available at #16.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Dumpy said:


> the Washington Post today strongly suggested that the wizards would take Julian Wright if he's available at #16.


Yea? Well the Washington Post can suck it.

EDIT: I also read that his floor is 14 to the Clips.


----------

